# Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM



## tincatinca (2. März 2018)

Bis jetzt fische ich, wenn Mono auf die Rolle soll, seit Jahren die Stroft GTM und bin absolut zufrieden.

Ab und an (eher selten) gibt es auch einen Ansitz auf Karpfen (mit Selbsthakmontage) in Flüssen oder Seen (teilweise scharfkantige Muscheln). Es muss nicht sehr weit geworfen werden.

Welche bewährten Alternativen gibt es zur Stroft GTM zum Angeln auf Karpfen? Großspule bevorzugt.
Shimano Technium Tribal - Daiwa Infinity Duo - ...

Ist eine Schlagschnur Pflicht? Bislang hatte ich ca. 30m Sufix Supple Link als Schlagschnur drauf.
Welche Stärke ist bei Haupt- und Schlagschnur (Länge?) gängig.


----------



## Andal (2. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Seit Jahren die Sufix Xcelon und Tritanium. Ungeschlagen gut und preiswert!

Schlagschnur nein.


----------



## Bobster (2. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Es gibt keine alternative zur STROFT GTM #d

 Dann nimm die STROFT LS


----------



## sasa (2. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

hi,
 ich bin mit der chameleon voll zufrieden.

http://www.maxima-line.de/maxima-schnüre/maxima-chameleon-red/


----------



## tincatinca (2. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen diesen drei Daiwas?
(http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...74,74,1,1__products-group.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10)

Infinity Line Duo Camo

Infinity Line Duo Carp

Infinity Line Sensor


----------



## Lil Torres (2. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

mein tipp, liegt auch preislich im rahmen bei 1000m lauflänge...
_
(Mod: Link gelöscht: Bitte nicht in Shops verlinken, sondern ggf. auf den Hersteller. Dann kann er selber entscheiden, wo er kaufen möchte. Danke!)_


----------



## Zander34 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Fische mein Leben lang mit Stroft Schnüren, kann nur ABR empfehlen wenn nicht dann Shimano Tribal Specimen


----------



## tincatinca (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Wie ist denn die Stroft ABR im Vergleich zur Shimano Technium Tribal?

Fischt ihr auch bei diesen relativ harten und abriebfesten Schnüren mit Schlagschnur (bei Gewässern mit Steinen, Muscheln)? Ich bis jetzt schon.

Habe die Schlagschnur bis jetzt mit dem Albright-Knoten verbunden und meistens mit Safety Rig gefischt.
Überlege mir auf Inline-Blei umzusteigen. So eines, welches im Falle eines Schnurbruchs der Fisch wieder loswerden kann. Gibt es von Fox. Wie heißt das bei Korda? Oder sind da alle Inline-Bleie von Korda zum "Aufziehen" auf das Tönnchen geeignet?
Barbless fische ich auf Karpfen eh meist.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Ich hab bei Mono noch nie mit Schlagschnur gefischt und sehe da auch nicht viel Sinn solange du nicht wie ein Brandungsangler 200gr gen Horizont rausochsen musst. Ich bevorzuge gegenüber der Technium Stroft GTM da in meinen Augen unauffälliger (was zumindest beim Posenangeln stimmen dürfte). Wegen Steinen, Muscheln, Holz und so weiter nehme ich beim Kärpfeln bzw Aalen (gleiche Rolle  ) 0,35er GTM und die ist mir noch nie gerissen. Auf Karpfen fische ich mit nem Naked Chod rig mit Futterkorb. Zwischen Futterkorb und Hauptleine habe ich ca 15cm Mono oder FC, damit sich der Karpfen im Drill nicht ständig den Korb vor die Birne haut; auch hier nie Probleme gehabt.

Wieso willst du denn eine Alternative? DAM Tectan soll noch eine taugliche Alternative sein, aber da die stroft für mich bereits die ideale Mono ist hält sich mein experimentierwille in argen grenzen


----------



## Minimax (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> da die stroft für mich bereits die ideale Mono ist hält sich mein experimentierwille in argen grenzen



hahaha, aus aktuellem Anlass lese und recherchiere ich grade die verschiedenen Monoschnurthreads und -Empfehlungen innerhalb und außerhalb des Boards sehr genau -bei mir gehts nämlich um die selbe Frage. Aber von Haus aus bin ich schon immer ein Stroftmann bzw. Fanboy gewesen. Nur wollte ich -dachte ich- doch mal was anderes, bzw. vielleicht gäbe es da ja doch was spezieller geeignetes für meine Pläne.
Das hat in den letzten tagen schon leidvolle Züge angenommen, da ja übrigens *alle* Schnüre laut Hersteller extrem Abriebfest, Dehnungsarm, Knotenstark, Geschmeidig, unsichtbar und überhaupt Super sind...
Dann kommen noch die englischen bzw. manche Karpfenschnüre mit verdächtig niedrigen Tragkräften, aber hohen Durchmesser hinzu (da steckt irgendwas dahinter, was ich noch nicht gecheckt habe..)
Jedenfalls bin ich in die Hader- und Zweifelfalle getappt, ihr kennt das.
Aber, wenn ich jetzt den letzten Post hier lese, muss ich mich selbst ernsthaft fragen: Warum überhaupt umsteigen? Die GTM hat mir für all meine Anwendungen gereicht, bei anderen Schnüren kommt immer ein Killerkriterium oder trotz guten Empfehlungen die Unwägbarkeit des Neuen hinzu (Schnur hat auch viel mit Vertrauen zu tun) und am Ende des Tages hat die GTM trotz einiger unerfüllter Wünsche *für mich persönlich* die größte Schnittmenge zu meinen Anforderungen. Plus, ist für mich auch logistisch günstig, da mein FLAS die auch in allen Größen führt. Jetzt bin ich wieder beruhigter.


----------



## Andal (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Stroft ist, gemessen an den mitgebrachten Leistungen, einfach zu teuer. Da gibt es jede Menge Leinen auf dem Markt, die das auch und viel preisgünstiger können. Man muss sich nur mal trauen und probieren. Besser als nachgesprochenen Lobeshymnen zu folgen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Genau.

Monos gibt es viele gute.

Ich benutze zZ auf mehreren Rollen zB. ne Daiwa Tournament super soft und bin absolut zufrieden.

Sufix Tritanium, Carp Expert (camo), Tectan, Broxxline high end, Dreamline Super Touch......
Die Liste ließe sich beliebig fortsetzen.

Die Stroft mag ich wegen ihrer Drahtigkeit nicht. Da sind mir weiche Schnüre echt lieber.


----------



## Andal (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Hab mir jetzt eine Kastking besorgt. Macht gar keinen schlechten Eindruck und war echt billig. Einfach mal testen... sonst werde ich nie wirklich erfahren, wie es um diesen Strick steht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Kastking mono hab ich in grün und (knall)blau.

So richtig weich isse nicht aber weicher als ne GTM.

Mehr hab ich bisher auch nicht auszusetzen aber ich hab sie auf Rollen, die selten in Benutzung sind.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Nachdem ich schnurmäßig ein zwei mal aufs mull gefallen bin kein Interesse an Experimenten  bei sinkendem Geflecht allerdings bin ich auf der Suche


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nachdem ich schnurmäßig ein zwei mal aufs mull gefallen bin




Hättst mal vorher gefragt.:m

Für sinkendes Geflecht hab ich keinen Tipp. Wenn ich was sinkendes brauche nehme ich Mono oder FC. Gefleht sinkt mMn nur wenn dem Dyneema Fremdfäden beigemischt sind.
Die steigern aber den Durchmesser und senken die Tragkraft gegenüber reinem Dyneema.

Wofür brauchst sowas?


----------



## Kochtopf (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hättst mal vorher gefragt.:m
> 
> Für sinkendes Geflecht hab ich keinen Tipp. Wenn ich was sinkendes brauche nehme ich Mono oder FC. Gefleht sinkt mMn nur wenn dem Dyneema Fremdfäden beigemischt sind.
> Die steigern aber den Durchmesser und senken die Tragkraft gegenüber reinem Dyneema.
> ...



Weite Entfernungen beim Feeder bspw. Und was "braucht" man wirklich? 
Ich bin Stroft Fanboy, zahle zwar mehr aber habe ein gutes Gefühl. Letzten endes geht es um vertrauen und sooo oft bespule ich nicht neu


----------



## Zander34 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Stroft ABR im Vergleich zur Shimano Technium Tribal?
> 
> Fischt ihr auch bei diesen relativ harten und abriebfesten Schnüren mit Schlagschnur (bei Gewässern mit Steinen, Muscheln)? Ich bis jetzt schon.
> 
> ...



Habe bis heute nur Stroft gefischt, von Korda bin ich gleich wieder weg. Habe heute alle Shimano technium Schnüre von 0,35mm - 0,40mm in den Händen bei Angelspezi Magdeburg in den Händen gehabt. Zu meiner großen Verwunderung hatten die eine 0,38mm Technium im Regal ... ich dachte ne 38er ??? WTF sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen bei Shimano .... kann leider noch nicht sagen wie die beiden schüre im Vergleich so sind nur Haptisch. 

Finde die Dehnung beider schüre auf einen Meter Länge gleich. Abriebsfestigkeit finde ich auf den ersten Blick die Stroft ABR im Vorteil, alles andere wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Purist (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Ich sehe das so wie Andal. Was spricht denn für Stroft? Gar nichts, außer der Werbung/dem Marketing und sowas will ich nicht mitbezahlen, weil es mich nicht interessiert. 
Hauptgegenargument ist und bleibt der wahnwitzige Preis. In der Regel kosten 300m hochpreisige Monofile anderer Anbieter 7-10€, bei Standardware (auch die muss nicht schlecht sein, wenn sie nicht lange ungünstig gelagert wurde) gibt's da schon häufig 1000m dafür. 

Welche Mono taugt, muss man selbst testen. Selbst eine spottbillige "Zielfischschnur" kann sehr ordentliche Monofile sein, wenn sie gerade neu auf dem Markt ist: zugreifen. Rabattierte Altware ist hingegen bei Mono immer ein Fall für den Müll, außer sie wird lichtgeschützt verkauft, dann kann man Glück haben und gute Ware erwischen.

Die maximalen Tragkräfte von Mono sind auch kein Hexenwerk, die haben sich seit über 20 Jahren nicht geändert. Wenn Hersteller trotzdem übertriebene Tragkraftangaben machen, sind die entweder frech erlogen oder die Schnur ist in Wahrheit deutlich dicker als angegeben.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Monos gibt es viele gute.
> 
> ...




Hi!
Die Sufix, die Broxxline und die Tectan nutze ich auch sehr gerne.
Besonders die Tectan gefällt mir seit 20 Jahren als Universalschnur am besten.
Wenig Dehnung und trotzdem, besonders in höheren Durchmessern, schön weich.
Die Sufix und die Broxxline sind höchstens minimal schlechter - alle 3 wirklich gut.
Am häufigsten nutze ich schon die Stroft, aber es gibt sehr viele Gelegenheiten, da ist mir die Stroft einfach zu teuer.
Alle meine Rollen sind mit Geflecht bespult, an das ich je nach Bedarf, unterschiedliche, den Erfordernissen angepasste, Monoschnüre knote.
Wenn ich über unreinem Grund fische, wandert das Stück Mono nach dem angeln in die Tonne.
Da ist Stroft auch bei 10m zu teuer.. .
Petri


----------



## Tinca52 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Dreamline Super Touch gut und günstig.
      Tinca52


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Jupp.
Ne super Schnur!!


----------



## Goldrush (11. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Ich hatte ja nun auch lange die Stroft auf den Rollen, wird nun mal Korda und Shimano probieren. Ersten Eindruck hab ich dort in einem Video mal fest gehalten. 

 Nun heißt es Probe in der Praxis 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qES3BfPNVqQ


----------



## Welpi (11. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Andal schrieb:


> Seit Jahren die Sufix Xcelon und Tritanium. Ungeschlagen gut und preiswert!
> 
> Schlagschnur nein.



Andal, da Du ja beide Schnüre benutzt (und ich beide noch nicht in den Fingern hatte), eine kurze Frage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Tritanium und der Xcelon? Da letztere auf dem Papier eine etwas höhere Tragkraft hat würde ich denken, dass die Tritanium im Gegensatz zur Xcelon weicher ist, aber auch mehr Dehnung hat. Ist das der Fall?


----------



## Andal (11. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Ich konnte bis jetzt keine Unterschiede feststellen. Was, wieso und warum ist mir auch ein Rätsel, das man  beim Angeln alleine wohl nicht lösen kann. Vielleicht im Labor... in der Praxis spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle. Vermutlich wird irgendwann die T. die X. ablösen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Alternativen gibt es viele, und sogar welche die noch was besser können :m
in Posting Nr.12 steht es ja schon, aber nur mal zwei Beispiele:
Die Supertouch ist etwas weicher (als GTM), knotet sich aber merklich besser und ist viel grüner! 
Die BroxxLine HE hat ein gleichartige Dehnung, kann aber mehr ab wenn man sie durch die Steine zieht und zerknittert auch nicht so schnell.

Die GTM ist nicht schlecht und bietet einen guten Eigenschaftenmix, wer die mag und damit klar kommt soll bloß dabei bleiben. 
Aber den GTM Hype und den Preispunkt kann ich nicht mehr zugestehen, wenn man mal 10-20 andere Schnüre intensiv gefischt und gequält hat, also nicht nur faul rumliegen, sondern feines Stippen, Spinnen auf Barsch und Forelle, Schleppen vom Boot und eben auslegen und wieder reinschrubbeln über fiese (Ab-)Gründe.


----------



## Zander34 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Hab heute die Shimano XTD 14000 mit 0,38er Shimano Technium gespult. Man die war sowas von ******* verdrallt, sowas habe ich in 15 jähren Angeln noch nicht erlebt. Es kommen nur noch stroft schnüre auf meine rollen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Also das ist überhaupt nicht schlüssig, auf eine Shimano Rolle muss schließlich auch eine Shimano Schnur, ansonsten ist das einfach nur Sakrileg! :m :q

Aber wahrscheinlich geht es besser mit der Technium Schnur auf der passenden Technium Surf Rolle.


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Purist schrieb:


> Selbst eine spottbillige "Zielfischschnur" kann sehr ordentliche Monofile sein


so bin ich zu meinem favoriten gekommen, suxxes, die hausmarke von fisherman's partner. für den preis unschlagbar.
hab die gtm mal zum geburtstag bekommen.
eine wirklich sehr gute schnur. 
muß jeder selber wissen, ob das dem preis angemessen ist. 
ich persönlich sage nein und würde sie mir nicht selber kaufen.


----------



## Andal (14. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Grad die "Billigheimer-Schnüre" sind den "Mercedesen" durch die Bank überlgen, weil sie frisch sind und nicht ewig in den Regalen vor sich hinwittern.


----------



## Purist (15. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Apropos hinwittern, dass Irre ist ja die Beständigkeit. Chemisch ist es möglich, dass man Polyamid UV-unempfindlich macht. Wirtschaftlich gewollt war es aber nie, Produkte daraus (z.B. Nylonstrümpfe) sollten rasch kaputt gehen und nicht ewig halten. Ideal dafür ist die UV-Empfindlichkeit.. mit der sich Angler bis heute herumärgern dürfen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Jetzt nennst Du ein wichtiges wirtschaftliches Argument, und schau:
http://www.broxxline.de/
sowas steht nun seit Jahren prominent im Web und fängt und blockiert Suchanfragen ...
in style.css :
/* Copyright 1999-2014. Parallels IP Holdings GmbH. All Rights Reserved. */
Warum wohl?

Weiß jemand mehr hierüber:
http://www.infobel.com/de/germany/broxxline_ltd/dormagen/DE102160310-021336829/businessdetails.aspx
Weil nur wenige Händler haben etwas davon, evtl. nur noch Reste; genauere Informationen würden mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Thomas. (15. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Purist schrieb:


> Welche Mono taugt, muss man selbst testen. Selbst eine spottbillige "Zielfischschnur" kann sehr ordentliche Monofile sein, wenn sie gerade neu auf dem Markt ist: zugreifen. Rabattierte Altware ist hingegen bei Mono immer ein Fall für den Müll, außer sie wird lichtgeschützt verkauft, dann kann man Glück haben und gute Ware erwischen.
> 
> Die maximalen Tragkräfte von Mono sind auch kein Hexenwerk, die haben sich seit über 20 Jahren nicht geändert. Wenn Hersteller trotzdem übertriebene Tragkraftangaben machen, sind die entweder frech erlogen oder die Schnur ist in Wahrheit deutlich dicker als angegeben.






exil-dithschi schrieb:


> so bin ich zu meinem favoriten gekommen, suxxes, die hausmarke von fisherman's partner. für den preis unschlagbar.






Andal schrieb:


> Grad die "Billigheimer-Schnüre" sind den "Mercedesen" durch die Bank überlgen, weil sie frisch sind und nicht ewig in den Regalen vor sich hinwittern.




ich selber nehme seid über 25 Jahren „ Zielfischschnur“ das einzige was ich mache ich Wechsel alle 1-2 Jahre (je nach Gebrauch) aber bei dem Preisen ist es selbst bei 10 oder mehr Rollen noch günstig, und mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die 3,-€ Schnur nicht vom selben Band läuft wie die für 15.-€


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Moin

früher gab es beim Gerlinger Schnurpakete wo eine "Black" in 0,32 dabei war.
Diese Schnur war wie ein Gummiband und bei richtiger Lagerung hab ich die 10 Jahre gefischt. Seit einigen Jahren sind meine Bestände leider am Ende und der Gerlinger führt diese besagte Schnur schon lange nicht mehr.

Auf der Suche nach einer Alternative bin ich auf die Pelzer Executive Carp gestoßen. Die Dehnung der Schnur ist so wie bei der damaligen Black, richtig viel Reserven bis zum Schnurbruch. Einziger großer Nachteil ist das ein Abriß zum Problem wird da sie sich extremst verlängert bis zum Riß.
Da ich ja auf Karpfen mit weichen Ruten fische ist das für mich die passende Schnur. 

Bei einem Preis von ca. 8€ für 400m finde ich das noch tragbar gegeüber der Stroft.


----------



## Purist (17. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Thomas. schrieb:


> mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die 3,-€ Schnur nicht vom selben Band läuft wie die für 15.-€



..oder die für 30€  
Stroft kauft schließlich auch nur Industrieware ein, testet die, spult sie evtl. um, vertickt sie dann mit fürstlichem Aufpreis weiter. #c

Ich bleibe bei meiner Ansicht: Billigmonoschnüre kann man kaufen, aber die muss frisch sein. Wenn eine neue auf den Markt kommt, bei der der Preis stimmt: Zugreifen, die wird gut sein und die regulären Tragkräfte locker einhalten.  

Was im Ramschbereich der großen Versender spottbillig zu finden ist (egal ob Zielfischschnur oder nicht), solange nicht lichtgeschützt OVP, ist meist nicht gut gelagerte Altware = Finger weg!


----------



## Thomas. (17. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Die Tragkraft* von Schnüren wird meiner Meinung nach​ überbewertet( eben so die Bremskraft * von Rollen) , wichtiger finde ich Dehnung und Abriebfestigkeit.​ Ich habe hier eine 0,23er die soll 5,35kg tragen so wie ein 0,36er mit angegebenen 11,45kg, ich würde mit meinem​ Karpfenstock nicht mal eben 5kg anheben wollen. ​ ​ ​ *außer vielleicht beim Wels angeln ​


----------



## punkarpfen (17. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Thomas. schrieb:


> Die Tragkraft* von Schnüren wird meiner Meinung nach​ überbewertet( eben so die Bremskraft * von Rollen) , wichtiger finde ich Dehnung und Abriebfestigkeit.​ Ich habe hier eine 0,23er die soll 5,35kg tragen so wie ein 0,36er mit angegebenen 11,45kg, ich würde mit meinem​ Karpfenstock nicht mal eben 5kg anheben wollen. ​ ​ ​ *außer vielleicht beim Wels angeln ​


Zumal eine 3 lbs. Rute schon bei 1,5 kilo eine 90 grad Biegekurve hat. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Purist schrieb:


> solange nicht lichtgeschützt OVP, ist meist nicht gut gelagerte Altware = Finger weg!


Das ist ein erster wichtiger Aspekt für das Planen und die Kaufauswahl!

Dann kommt noch der potentielle zweite Schadfaktor "von Großspule für Sie umgespult" dazu, das ist auch allermeist Mist, da die Schnur dabei heiß wird, Zeit ist ja Geld. Gilt für Dyneema + Monofil. 
Die Produzenten wissen viel besser, was ihrer Schnur schaden tut und was nicht.

Von daher schon 2 eminente Einflussfaktoren, :m
die weitaus mehr bewirken und Unterschied erzeugen, als die Schnurmarken überhaupt können! 

Wenn man jetzt noch dazunimmt, dass weichere und dehnstärkere Schnüre sich besser knoten lassen und stärker im Knoten halten, dass härtere und dehnärmere Schnüre weniger Abnutzen und länger dem Abrieb wiederstehen, dann kann man doch sehr gezielt selektieren, und die Farbe für die Auswahl der am besten zum Wasser passenden ist offensichtlich.


----------



## Zander34 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Minimax schrieb:


> hahaha, aus aktuellem Anlass lese und recherchiere ich grade die verschiedenen Monoschnurthreads und -Empfehlungen innerhalb und außerhalb des Boards sehr genau -bei mir gehts nämlich um die selbe Frage. Aber von Haus aus bin ich schon immer ein Stroftmann bzw. Fanboy gewesen. Nur wollte ich -dachte ich- doch mal was anderes, bzw. vielleicht gäbe es da ja doch was spezieller geeignetes für meine Pläne.
> Das hat in den letzten tagen schon leidvolle Züge angenommen, da ja übrigens *alle* Schnüre laut Hersteller extrem Abriebfest, Dehnungsarm, Knotenstark, Geschmeidig, unsichtbar und überhaupt Super sind...
> Dann kommen noch die englischen bzw. manche Karpfenschnüre mit verdächtig niedrigen Tragkräften, aber hohen Durchmesser hinzu (da steckt irgendwas dahinter, was ich noch nicht gecheckt habe..)
> Jedenfalls bin ich in die Hader- und Zweifelfalle getappt, ihr kennt das.
> Aber, wenn ich jetzt den letzten Post hier lese, muss ich mich selbst ernsthaft fragen: Warum überhaupt umsteigen? Die GTM hat mir für all meine Anwendungen gereicht, bei anderen Schnüren kommt immer ein Killerkriterium oder trotz guten Empfehlungen die Unwägbarkeit des Neuen hinzu (Schnur hat auch viel mit Vertrauen zu tun) und am Ende des Tages hat die GTM trotz einiger unerfüllter Wünsche *für mich persönlich* die größte Schnittmenge zu meinen Anforderungen. Plus, ist für mich auch logistisch günstig, da mein FLAS die auch in allen Größen führt. Jetzt bin ich wieder beruhigter.



Ich bin immer wieder zu Stroft zurück gekehrt! Aktuell habe ich sogar die GTP Typ e 8 auf der Rolle. Ab 2018 gibt’s neue Farben. Die Color Black werde ich auch bald noch testen. Mit der GTM habe ich alle meine großen Fische gefangen ... mir kommt es so for als würden die karpfen diese Schnur überhaupt nicht wahrnehmen. Meine Persönliche Meinung ist das sich mit der GTM ein kleiner karpfen anfühlt wie ein großer, meine Empfindung ist das die GTM wenig Dehnung Besitzt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Minimax schrieb:


> Aber von Haus aus bin ich schon immer ein Stroftmann bzw. Fanboy gewesen.


Das ist jedenfalls eine gute Selbsterkenntnis und insofern auch ein guter Anlass für den Thread.
Es zeigt aber sofort auch die Grenzen der eigenen Beurteilungfähigkeit auf, wenn man nur einem Label frönt.
Es fehlen die wirklichen Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, wenn man die anderen nicht kennt oder nicht vergleichbar verwendet hat.
Ein echter Vergleich ist vielfältig und ergebnisoffen!

Kennen wir ja auch von verschiedenen anderen Labels: Shimano, Daiwa, und Stroft eben auch. 
Und dazu kommt, dass der Markenname von Fanboys (selten Fangirls aber die haben anderes  ) schnell großflächig gehypt wird ...

Mal so zu Stroft GTM speziell : Das ist ein "stinknormales" Bayer-Monofil, was angefangen in Polen und Osteuropa als Angel-Billigware genauso verkauft wird. Mikado ist z.B, ein relativ bekannter Name. Die eigentlichen Monofilhersteller sind nämlich sehr überschaubar wenige, besonders in DE, aber es gibt Umspuler wie Sand am Meer. Im (Web-)Katalog auf Seite 2 geben sie das auch ganz kleingedruckt zu, dass sie keine eigentlichen Schnurproduzenten sind.


Nochmal gesagt: Es geht nicht darum, dass Stroft GTM nicht gut wäre. 
Es geht aber darum, dass Stroft prinzipiell nichts außergewöhnliches ist und einen eigenartigen Preispunkt hat. 
Den erzielbaren VK-Preis bestimmen aber wir Angler als Abnehmer. Geben wir den Maximalpreis fundamentalistisch vor, müssen sich alle wie auch Stroft-Waku daran halten ...


----------



## Minimax (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist jedenfalls eine gute Selbsterkenntnis und insofern auch ein guter Anlass für den Thread.
> Es zeigt aber sofort auch die Grenzen der eigenen Beurteilungfähigkeit auf, wenn man nur einem Label frönt.
> Es fehlen die wirklichen Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, wenn man die anderen nicht kennt oder nicht vergleichbar verwendet hat.
> Ein echter Vergleich ist vielfältig und ergebnisoffen!



Hahaha, richtig, ich hatte mich in dem ursprünglichen Post ja auch nicht dazu geäußert, wie ich die Qualitäten von Stroft gegenüber anderen Produkten beurteile, und betont, das es eine sehr persönliche Vorliebe ist- übrigens bei gelegentlichen Schnurplaudereien im Ukel ebenso. Insofern bin ich ein "stiller" Fanboy (die einzig erträgliche Sorte, abgesehen davon diese Selbsbstbezichtigung nicht vollkommen ernst gemeint war..) und möchte auf keinen Fall die Welt zur GTM bekehren oder ähnliches. *Lasst tausend Blumen blühen*. Wie auch immer die tatsächlichen Eigenschaften dieser (oder einer anderen) Schnur sein mögen, für mich persönlich ist wichtig, das ich Vertrauen zu ihr habe, und ihr "Verhalten" in verschiedenen Situationen aus Erfahrung einschätzen kann.
Lustigerweise hab ich vor einigen Tagen doch einmal auf eine Rolle Tectan aufgespult, und mal sehen, wie die so ist.


----------



## Andal (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Gegen die Fanaten bestimmter Marken ist eh kein Kraut gewachsen. Aber die suchen auch nicht nach gleichwertigen und preiswerteren Alternativen.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Andal schrieb:


> Gegen die Fanaten bestimmter Marken ist eh kein Kraut gewachsen. Aber die suchen auch nicht nach gleichwertigen und preiswerteren Alternativen.



Hattest du nicht vor nicht allzu langer Zeit über die geflochtene gemeckert und dabei gesagt dass du über die Mono nix sagen kannst? 
Finde den Beitrag kann nicht, kann also auch sein dass ich mich irre...


----------



## Andal (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Ich bin dank der Geflochtenen mit Stroft fertig. Mono hatte ich auch schon von denen. Viel zu teuer, für das was man am Ende bekommt.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Was mich davon abhält mal zu einer Alternative zu greifen ist, dass die hier genannten Alternativen alle farbig sind und das viele Alternativen kaum online verfügbar sind  bzw nur überschaubare Größen haben.
Also: transparente Alternative, gerne genau so Steif und abriebfest in transparenter Gestaltung und in Größen zwischen 0.16 und 0.40 mm zu haben gesucht  :m


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

@Kochtopf, die Schnurfarbe wird überbewertet, wenn du nicht gerade am glasklaren Bach, oder am Gebirgssee fischst?
Dann macht irgendeine Tönung der Schnur, egal in welche Richtung(braun/grün/grau), nichts aus.
Meine Mono Lieblingschnur, die Super Touch von Dreamtackle, ist z.B. grün eingefärbt und auch dies hat, sogar am Bach, immer funktioniert!

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Geht für mich vor allem ums Posenfischen, da vertraue ich einer ungefärbten Schnur einfach mehr, an meinen Karpfen/Aal/Feeder Ruten wäre es tatsächlich nicht tragisch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Meine Mono Lieblingschnur, die Super Touch von Dreamtackle, ist z.B. grün eingefärbt und auch dies hat, sogar am Bach, immer funktioniert!


Jürgen, die ist ja auch grün :m, und zumindest normal-natürlicherweise gibt es viel grün im Wasser, das macht diese Schnur so wunderbar. Hell-zart-grüne Fäden und sei es nur Algen sind dauernd da und sind damit so unscheinbar wie nur irgend geht.

Ich hatte bzw. habe noch eine verbessert-gelackte, also mit einer glatten Oberflächenbeschichtung und etwas dunkler, super haltbar, gleiche Dehnung und Knotbarkeit, das war die Snap Triton, später noch Zebco Triton und dann aber stark verändert. Ich meine das soll DuPont Material aus USA sein.

Sich der jeweiligen Wasserfarbe anzupassen schadet definitiv nicht, und wenn der Fisch von unten herauf kommt kann das den Unterschied ausmachen. 
Ich habe gerne hellblau u. rauchhellgrau u. und grün zur Auswahl! :m


----------



## Andal (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Farbe ist eine Sache für den Angler. Ich bevorzuge entweder klare Schnüre, von denen eine Menge, auch online, angeboten werden, oder rote.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Also für braune (typische Karpfengrundschnüre halt) kann ich für Klarwasser (Trinkwasser) definitiv festhalten, dass die um 0.18mm beim Fischen auf Forellen stark scheuchen, und Rotaugen und Co auch erheblich weniger bringen. Nämlich direkt die Vorfächer ein+ausgewechselt.

Und an richtigen Blauhimmeltagen kann man beim Flachspinnen auch mal gut probieren, was denn fängt ...


----------



## Andal (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Leutz... hier geht es ums Karpfenfischen. Die Vorfächer und Montagen sind auffällig, wie sonst nix und ihr macht da eine Doktorarbeit aus der Farbe der Hauptschnur!? :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Für mich zumindest ist das Monofilthema (Threadtitel) weiter gefasst und vielschichtiger.

Dann nimm das Treibbrotfischen auf Karpfen, im Oberflächenfilm. Mit braun u. schwarz usw. brauche ich in Klarwassern sicher nicht mehr probieren. 

Kochtopf hat von der Universalität der Schnur für alle Fälle schon recht: ungefärbt. 
Bei viel Licht kann man aber Unterschiede der unterschiedlichen Schnüre mit bloßem Auge ausmachen, besonders wenn man im oder am Wasser watend unterwegs ist, diverse Betrachtungswinkel probiert.

Und: Das ultimativ intensive u. optimierte Fischfangen lässt sich nicht im Rahmen einer einfachen Doktorarbeit abhandeln! :m :q


----------



## punkarpfen (20. März 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Hi. Ich habe im letzten Jahr versuchsweise eine 45er neongelbe Schnur gefischt. Selbst in 1,5 m Wassertiefe konnte ich damit in einem klaren Baggersee Karpfen fangen. Ob ich mit einer unauffälligen Schnur mehr gefangen hätte, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich denke, dass die Schnurfarbe bei der konventionellen Boilieangelei nicht so wichtig ist. Ich kann aber auch verstehen, wenn man mit einer gedeckten Farbe ein besseres Gefühl hat. Bis zum ersten Run hatte ich auch dezente Zweifel.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FRNHENN (3. April 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Hallo zusammen,

sehr interessante Diskussion. Kenne ich nur zu gut. STROFT ist halt eine bekannte Marke. Gut und teuer. Vor ca. 30 Jahren habe ich als Jungangler die teure STROFT nur für Vorfächer benutzt und war von der sehr hohen Knotentragkraft begeistert. Die Schnur wurde auch sehr gut UV-geschützt verpackt angeboten. Die Schnur war zu dieser Zeit sicherlich top.
Später habe ich dann viel mit Cortest Schnüren von Cormoran geangelt. Zu dieser Zeit aus Japan und Spitzenklasse. DAM Tectan kam dann beim Stippen dazu. Die kam früher von Sunline aus Japan und war (ggf. immer noch?) meiner Meinung nach die beste Monofilschnur der Welt. Früher hatte auch PLATIL STRONG einen sehr guten Ruf. Etwas schwächer aber insgesamt eine sehr ausgewogene Schnur. Diese Schnur kam ursprünglich von Dr. Plate aus Bonn. Die Fa. wurde später von der Fa. Monofiltechnik übernommen. Der Vertrieb von Platil Produkten wurde leider in Deutschland vernachlässigt und jüngere Angler kennen die Marke ggf. gar nicht mehr. Eine weitere sehr hochwertige Schnur war und ist die SIGLON V von Sunline. Leider auch nicht genug beworben und nicht so sehr bekannt. Hat Balzer längere Zeit vertrieben. Eine weitere gute und günstige Schnur ist die Carbon-X-Professional der Fa. Profi-Blinker. Die Schnüre von Broxxline (High End) und GER-LINE (Megastrong) kommen aus Deutschland und brauchen sich auch nicht hinter der laut TÜV Test vor 25??? Jahren besten deutschen Schnur verstecken.
UV-beständige Schnüre müssten hohe Anteile entsprechender Additive enthalten. Das kostet dann ggf. Tragkraft und ist teuer. Schwarz eingefärbte Schnüre enthalten ggf. höhere Anteile Ruß und halten dem UV-Licht länger stand. Noch eine Anmerkung zum Thema Verdrallen: Alle von mir genannten Schnüre sind hochverstreckt und weisen eine geringe Dehnung auf. Solche Schnüre neigen immer eher zum Verdrallen als weichere Schnüre, die weniger verstreckt wurden. Eine weichere Schnur mit besserer Abriebfestigkeit ist dann z.B. zum Karpfenangeln mit Festbleimontage eine bessere Wahl. 

Leider werden in Deutschland Schnüre meist nur über die Tragkraftangabe verkauft. Das EFFTA-Logo hat hier auch nicht viel gebracht, weil bei der Tragkraft und dem Durchmesser 10% Abweichung nach oben erlaubt sind. Eine 0,219 mm dicke Schnur kann dann mit 5 kg Tragkraft immer noch legal als 0,20 mm Schnur verkauft werden... Leider sind auch die Veröffentlichungen von "Schnurbetrügern" seitens der EFFTA ausgeblieben.
Ich bin aber etwas vom Thema abgekommen. Einfach mal die Alternativen testen und selber ein Bild machen. Es gibt heute viele gute Schnüre und einige sehr gute. Der Preis ist dann auch ein Kriterium. Und immer frische Schnüre kaufen, die dunkel und nicht zu trocken gelagert wurden.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## tincatinca (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*

Wie sind denn die aktuellen Erfahrungen mit der Sufix Synergy Carp? Hatte kürzlich geslesen, dass die angeblich nicht mehr so gut ist.
Welche anderen Schnüre, auch von Sufix, sind für das Karpfenfischen (Festbleimontage) zu empfehlen?

Was ist denn mit der Daiwa Infinity Line Duo Carp?
Was ist der Unterschied zur Daiwa Infinity Line Duo Camo? Nur die Färbung?


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juni 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> *AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da zitiere und frage ich mal nach ^^

welche Tectan genau ist das? Gibt ja mehrere Varianten von


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juni 2020)

Zwar weiß ich nicht m welche @rhinefisher genau meint. Ich nutze die „ganz normale“ Mono ganz gern, sie fühlt sich etwas härter an als GTM oder z.B. Trilene XL, das kann aber auch Einbildung sein. Jedenfalls ist das eine gute Schnur, finde ich.
Tectan


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2020)

tincatinca schrieb:


> *AW: Monofile - Alternative zur Stroft GTM*
> 
> Wie sind denn die aktuellen Erfahrungen mit der Sufix Synergy Carp? Hatte kürzlich geslesen, dass die angeblich nicht mehr so gut ist.
> Welche anderen Schnüre, auch von Sufix, sind für das Karpfenfischen (Festbleimontage) zu empfehlen?
> ...




Auch wenn die Frage schon was her ist, versuch ich sie dennoch mal zu beantworten.
Ich denke Bilder können auch einiges aussagen.  





Ich habe beide im gleichen Durchmesser schon längere Zeit in Verwendung.
Rechts die klassische, die es auch schon länger gibt. Die Färbung sind bei beiden ähnlich, die rechte dennoch heller.

Das entscheidene ist die Haptik der Schnüre, denn es sind ganz sicher nicht die gleichen Schnüre. Die rechte ist deutlich steifer und auch abriebfester und hat auch ganz sicher weitaus weniger Dehnung wie die linke im Bild.
Dementsprechend ist es auch ziemlich wichtig welche der Schnüre man von den beiden nimmt. Nicht nur im Bezug aufs Gewässer, sondern auch mit welchen Rollen man fischt und wie weit es raus gehen soll.
Die rechte Schnur fühlt sich definitv nur wohl auf wirklich langen Weitwurfspulen mit großem Durchmesser, also schon eher Richtung Bigpits. Ne 5500er Ultegra geht freilich auch, weil dort die Top-Schnurverlegung hilft. 
Auf normale Spulen und Größen macht man besser die linke Schnur drauf, die rechte ist da störrischer wie jeder Esel und kann einen eher zur Verzweiflung bringen.

Beides sind sehr gute Schnüre auf die man sich jederzeit verlassen kann.


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. Juli 2020)

Ich habe vor, meine Haken zukünftig an geflochtene Vorfachschnur zu binden. 
Habe Im Gewässer Strömung und Dreikant-Muscheln. 

Dachte da an 25 oder doch besser 30 Ibs Schnur, gibt es da empfehlenswerte Marken?


----------



## Andal (5. Juli 2020)

Ja. Aramid in entsprechenden Tragkräften. Deutlich abriebhaltiger, als vergleichbare Dyneemas. Behr hat sowas im Angebot.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Dachte da an 25 oder doch besser 30 Ibs Schnur, gibt es da empfehlenswerte Marken?



Mika Mussel Careline.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juli 2020)

Kostet bissl was, aber dafür bekommt man auch das was es verspricht









						MIKA Mussel Care Line - 20 m
					

Extrem abriebfeste Schlag- und Vorfachschnur - starkes Geflecht - gut sinkend. Hält selbst scharfen Muscheln und Steinen stand.    Gib scharfkantigen Muscheln und Steinen keine Chance! Unsere altbewährte Mussel Care Line ist die ideale...




					www.mp-direct.de


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. Juli 2020)

Na, das liest sich ja gut an!  Bei einem brachialen Biß gestern auf Wurm wurde mir beim Anhieb und kurzem Fischkontakt das 15-kg Kevlar Vorfach kurz nach dem Wirbel gekappt. 
Es muß wohl an einer Muschelbewachsenen Kante gelegen haben, denn bei einem späteren Einzug hatte ich Muscheln am Haken! 

Einen Fisch durch Schnurbruch zu verlieren, soll bei mir nicht mehr vorkommen! 

Grad wenn man einer Uw-Struktur angelt, gibt's da bestimmt Ecken und Kanten, die mit den Dreikant-Muscheln bewachsen sind und da hält sich eben der Fisch auf oder kommt (regelmäßig oder sporadisch) vorbei...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juli 2020)

Kevlar ist dafür auch völlig untauglich, da hält selbst ne gute abriebfeste 0,35-0,40er Mono deutlichst mehr.

Hier mal ein Bild der Daiwa Infinity Duo in 0,36 wie ich sie schon weiter oben zeigte....der Abrieb war insgesamt auf ca. 3m Länge der Schnur (Hauptschnur) und allein durch Steine zurückzuführen ohne auch nur Fischkontakt gehabt zu haben.


Ich hab heute mal spaßenshalber die Tragkraft dieses zerlausten Stückes gegenüber intakter gleicher Schnur gemessen mit dem Ergebnis, das ich nicht mehr wie 0,7kg an Tragkraft damit verliere.
Es wurde natürlich dennoch rausgeschnitten, denn es sieht mies aus, fühlt sich fies an und behindert auch beim Wurf....den möglichen Gegner hätte es aber sicherlich gehalten.

Was ich auch ganz gern mal nehme an besonderen Plätzen mit scharfkantigem Untergrund ist Mono Shock Leader in 0,50. Das hat mir auch noch keine Muschelbank zersäbelt. Und nen Aal reibt sich daran eher seine Zähnchen runter, schafft er nie und nimmer.


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. Juli 2020)

Für das Angeln mit Wurm verwende ich z. Zt. ne 0,35er als Hauptschnur. 
Wenn ich eine aufgerauhte Stelle bemerke, schneide ich sie auch raus. 
Obwohl sie einen Aal, Karpfen oder einen anderen Fisch vielleicht gehalten hätte... 

Werde sowohl die Mussle Care Line als auch die Mono Shock Leader in 0,50 als Vorfach ausprobieren und bei Gelegenheit über Einsatz und Erfolge berichten...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juli 2020)

Übrigens..Aramid bezeichnet lediglich den Faserwerkstoff. Jedes Kevlarmaterial wird auch aus Aramidfasern hergestellt.

Der Name Kevlar ist lediglich ein eingetragener Name der Fa. DuPont in den USA.


----------



## tincatinca (5. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Frage schon was her ist, versuch ich sie dennoch mal zu beantworten.
> Ich denke Bilder können auch einiges aussagen.
> Anhang anzeigen 349235
> Anhang anzeigen 349236
> ...



Kannst Du sie mit einer anderen Schnur vergleichen? Etwa so wie die Shimano Technium? Die finde ich auch etwas steifer und zu Drall neigend, hat dafür aber andere Qualitäten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juli 2020)

Shimano Technium hab ich selber bisher nicht benutzt, von daher kann ich sie auch nicht einschätzen.

Womit ich die Daiwa aber vergleichen kann sind zb Schnüre wie,

- Climax Cult Carp (die violette) 0,30
- Quantum Quattron Salsa 0,35
- Nash Hardcore (braun) 0,30
- DAM Tectan Superior 0,35
- DAM Spezi Carp (dunkelgrün) 0,35

da ich diese in den letzten Jahren immer mal neben der Daiwa Infinity auf einer Rolle hatte.

An die Eigenschaften die die Infinity auszeichnet kam keine der obigen heran.
Das heißt aber nicht das es per se schlechtere Schnüre sind. Es sind vielmehr NoBrain-Schnüre für den universiellen Einsatz, während die Infinity dies keineswegs ist.
Die Infinity fühlt sich erst wohl auf wirklich großen Spulen (Okuma Longbow LB60 geht zb überhaupt nicht), gegenüber obigen Schnüren fühlt sie sich eher wie ein dicker Draht an der null Dehnung hat. Die Verlegetechnik der Rolle ist hier schon wichtig. Wie das bei dünnerem Durchmesser der Infinity ist kann ich nicht sagen, bei der 0.36, und das ist ja durchaus gängiges Carp-Tackle, ist das aber sofort spürbar. Die höheren Durchmesser werden sicher auch nicht besser werden, da werden vermutlich selbst BabyPits wie die kleinen Ultegras rumzicken.
Ich hab die Infinity aktuell auf meinen Windcast Z 5000 drauf, also schon ordentliche Spulengröße. Auch da springt die Schnur durchaus mal gern runter wenn man nicht etwas aufpasst....die Schnur ist schon sehr drahtig.
Genau das sind dann aber auch ihre Einsatzzwecke....hindernissreiche Gewässer und/oder sehr weit raus. Da versagen obige Schnüre viel früher, sie sind lange nicht so abriebfest und haben auch ein Vielfaches an Dehnung wie die Infinity.

Die einzige der obigen Schnüre die da etwas mithalten kann war zu meinem Erstaunen die DAM Spezi Carp, die hatte deutlich mehr Abriebfestigkeit wie alle andren aus der Liste, war aber deutlich weicher und dementsprechend auch mehr Dehnung. Dennoch für den Kurs ne tolle Schnur....mehr Geld muß ne Mono auch nicht kosten (hatte seinerzeit ne Großspule mit 5000m für unter 20€ ergattert, wovon ich immernoch gut 3km habe).

Die Tectan überzeugte mich überhaupt nicht, die Schnur hat ne spezielle Beschichtung wodurch sich manche Knoten aufziehen lassen.
Die Tectan hatte auch mit die höchste Dehnung obiger, die Schnur ist sicher nix auf Distanz.
Bevor ich nochmal zur Tectan greife, nehm ich lieber irgendeine Zielfischschnur, die machen den Job auch nicht schlechter.

Die Climax hab ich nun schon paar Jahre auf meinen HeavyFeeder drauf für die Elbe, hat dadurch auch einige Hängerlis und Abrisse miterlebt.
Das lila muß man sicherlich mögen, ansonsten ist die Schnur aber ganz ordentlich, wenn auch nix besondres.

Die Salsa ist auch etwas steifer, hat aber dennoch recht viel Dehnung. Leider hielt sie bei mir nicht lange durch, flog bereits nach nichtmal 6 Monaten von den Rollen da sie stark zu Kringeln neigte. Ob das an der Charge lag oder generell bei ihr so ist weiß ich nicht. Nochmal kaufen werd ich sie allerdings auch nicht, da ich bei ihr keinen wirklichen Mehrwert gesehen habe..außer man mag halt rote Schnur.

Von der Nash kann ich nur sagen das man sich den Namen klemmen kann, jede Baumarktleine taugt mehr. Die flog nach 2 Angeltagen direkt in die Tonne.
Möglich das die Engländer sowas gerne fischen, aber ich mag sicher keine Gummibänder auf meinen Rollen haben.


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2020)

Hi, das deckt sich so eher nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen; Ich kenne die Infinity Duo eher als weiche, aber recht empfindliche Schnur. Gerade im Vergleich zur Salsa sehe ich die Quantum was Abriebsfestigkeit angeht um mindestens 2 Klassen vor der Daiwa. Wo die Daiwa echt überraschte war lineare Tragkraft, zumindest bei der 0,27er.
Abriebsfestigkeit und Weichheit sind zwei gegenläufige Eigenschaften; Eine Schnur die besonders weich ist kann nicht sonderlich abriebsfest sein und umgekehrt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2020)

Also wenn du die Infinity als weich empfindest dann kommt dir auch Shock Leader noch weich vor. Soll kein Vorwurf sein, bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
Ist aber evtl. ne andre Wahrnehmung. 
Ob die 0,27er wie die 0,36 ist kann ich nicht sagen, ich kann nur von der 0,36er sprechen.

Schau dir das eine Bild mit den beiden Spulen der Infinity von mir an. Wären die Schnüre weich, würden sie definitv nicht von den Spulen springen sondern bereitwilig "mitgehen".
Empfindlich ist sie auch nicht, sonst würde ich sie nicht im Kanal fischen wo eine Schnur schon durch das banale Einleiern leiden muss ohne Fischkontakt oder Hänger.
Das letzte Bild zeigt die Schnur sehr schön nach so einem Angeltag am Kanal, sie wurde regelrecht abgeschabt und hatte trotzdem noch genug Reserven.
Da wären viele andre einfach mal durch gewesen bzw. stark geschwächt.

Auf die Salsa kann ich wie gesagt nicht weiter eingehen, da sie bei mir schnell kringelte und wieder runter kam. Mag ne gute Schnur sein, mich überzeugte sie dennoch nicht. In dem Preissegment muß eine Schnur einfach mehr bieten (außer eben rot zu sein) wie jede 0815-Schnur und das tat sie bei mir eben nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juli 2020)

tincatinca schrieb:


> Shimano Technium? Die finde ich auch etwas steifer und zu Drall neigend, hat dafür aber andere Qualitäten.



Ja die ist störrisch wie n Draht aber recht abriebfest.


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kostet bissl was, aber dafür bekommt man auch das was es verspricht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schnur ist jetzt bestellt, Haken zum binden liegen bereit. Zum We werde ich sie hoffentlich fischen können... 
Es gibt sie übrigens NICHT im Einzelhandel, sondern NUR im Online-Shop! 
Farbe ist braun, es gibt sie in 25 Ibs und dünner, die nächste Stärke ist allerdings 35 Ibs, ich hätte sie gerne in 30 Ibs Stärke gekauft....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2020)

Braun ist sie nicht wirklich, eher Richtung welkes grün. Die 25lbs werden dir reichen, ganz sicher.

Mika versendet sehr schnell und immer tiptop, oftmals hast auch noch nen Gratis-Artikel mit drin.
Ich war bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit den Artikeln und dessen Service.


----------



## tincatinca (7. Februar 2021)

Wie ist denn die Daiwa Infinity Sensor, etwa im Vergleich zur Stroft GTM oder zur Shimano Technium (beide ja grundverschieden)?
Ich suche noch eine Schnur fürs leichtere Feedern und dachte an die Daiwa Infinity Sensor in 0,27mm.


----------



## Sir. Toby (16. Februar 2021)

Ist die Dream Tackle Schnur wirklich so gut?
Ich hatte schon einiges von Dream Tackle in den Händen. Einiges ist ganz okay, anderes wiederum einfach nur billig produzierter Schrott.

Falls die Schnur echt so gut ist, werde ich mir beim nächsten Besuch beim Gerlinger mal eine Spule mitnehmen.


Für diese Saison habe ich mir testweise Schnur von eBay bestellt.

Der Tip kam von @jkc 

es handelt sich um diese Schnur hier:
Monofile Angelschnur Premium Ultra Strong monofil Forelle Karpfen Hecht Wels Aal​wenn ihr das fett Gedruckte bei eBay eingebt kommt ihr zu einer Flexy Monoline in diversen Farben.
Ich hab da jetzt mal in den Durchmessern 0,20, 0,25, 0,30, 0,35 und 0,40 jeweils 500m bestell. Alle in transparent.
Der Preis war mehr als verlockend.

Ich werde definitiv berichten, wie sich die Schnur im Alltag so schlägt.

Meine bisher am meisten genutzte Schnur, welche ich auch als Referenz mit einbeziehen werde ist die Shimano Technium in 0,35.


----------



## Schraetzer (16. Februar 2021)

@Sir. Toby, bitte berichte, wie sich die Schnur schlägt. Ich habe vor kurzem eine Großspule Broxxline für ein paar Euro gekauft. Macht einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2021)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Ist die Dream Tackle Schnur wirklich so gut?
> Ich hatte schon einiges von Dream Tackle in den Händen. Einiges ist ganz okay, anderes wiederum einfach nur billig produzierter Schrott.
> 
> Falls die Schnur echt so gut ist, werde ich mir beim nächsten Besuch beim Gerlinger mal eine Spule mitnehmen.



Guck Dir die auf jeden Fall genau an - die scheint inzwischen nicht mehr so schön weich und geschmeidig zu sein wie früher.

Ein Kollege hatte sich erst vor ner Weile wieder welche bestellt und war erneut enttäuscht (wie ich auch bei Sichtung / Haptik-Test) - nun vergleichsweise viel strabeliger, auch die Farbe ist anders mit gewissem Grauton (früher grün).

Die Gründe dafür kenne ich nicht (bin kein Angelschnur-Chemiker etc.) - mir reicht das für mich suboptimale Ergebnis.

Sehr schade, aber mit der "neuen Drahtigkeit" der DT kann ich persönlich nix anfangen - war aufgrund ihrer (früheren) Weichheit sehr lange meine Lieblings-Ansitz-Schnur fürs Posenfischen und Zander-Grundangeln mit offenem Bügel.

Insofern werde ich dann auch mal die von JKC empfohlene Weich-Mono testen als Alternative.


----------



## Sir. Toby (16. Februar 2021)

Sobald die Schnur da ist, werde ich Bilder einstellen und berichten.

Die Technium die auf den Rollen habe ist an sich eine gute Schnur.
Allerdings empfand diese auch neu immer schon als relativ steif. Nun nach zwei Jahren Gebrauch ist die Schnur sehr drahtig und hüpft gerne von der Rolle.
Also wird es Zeit für was neues.

Falls die neue Schnur meinen Ansprüchen nicht genügen sollte, bekommt sie ein Jungangler aus unserem Verein geschenkt. Der freut sich bestimmt darüber.


Angeln gehen kann ich leider erst nach der neuen Kartenausgabe im Verein. Da hat uns Corona leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.


Hat denn einer Tip für eine weiche und relativ abriebfeste Schnur?

Ansonsten sind meine nächsten Testkanditaten folgend:

1. Damyl Tectan 
2. Dream Tackle Super Touch 
3. ...?
4. ...?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auf zwei Feederruten die owner broad Mono und kann nichts Negatives berichten. Relativ weich, abriebfest und sehr sehr Knotenfest.


----------



## Allround-Angler (16. Februar 2021)

Dream Tackle ist nur die Dachmarke.
Die Schnur heißt "Supertouch" ist grün, sehr weich aber auch nicht besonders abriebfest.
Was die "neue" Schnur angeht, bin ich überfragt, aber der genaue Name wäre schon sinnvoll, wir sprechen ja auch nicht von DAM-, Balzer-, oder Jenzi-Schnur.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2021)

Heißt nach wie vor Super Touch. Scheint aber wie gesagt jetzt irgendwie ne andere Leine unter gleichem Namen zu sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2021)

Das gleiche gab es schon mal vor ca. 25 Jahren, da wurde die Snap von Zebco verschluckt, und die vorherige Snap Triton dunkelgrün war wie die DreamTackle Supertouch, nur noch erheblich besser mit einer Superflutschi-Beschichtung und glatt glänzend außen, die sie viel haltbarer gemacht hat, aber sonst gleich verhaltend, weich, sehr knotenfest, ordentlich Dehnung usw.
Die Schnüre sollen beide von Dupont hergestellt worden sein, soviel weiß ich noch, genaue Quellen dazu habe ich keine mehr parat, da ich die schon lange nicht mehr kaufe.
Jedenfalls wurde die Zebco Triton doch merklich anders, wie hier zuvor gerade geschrieben, nicht mehr so tiefgrün, grauer, drahtiger, schlechter. 
Aber dieselben Spulen und Aufmachung, nur das eine Logo wurde von Snap in Zebco verändert.


----------



## Sir. Toby (17. Februar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ein Kollege hatte sich erst vor ner Weile wieder welche bestellt und war erneut enttäuscht (wie ich auch bei Sichtung / Haptik-Test) - nun vergleichsweise viel strabeliger, auch die Farbe ist anders mit gewissem Grauton (früher grün).


So, die Schnur kam heute an.

Hier die versprochenen Bilder.

Einen Grauton konnte ich bei der Schnur nicht Erkennen.
Die Schnur scheint eher komplett ohne Färbung zu sein. Ich hoffe das kommt auf den Bildern einigermaßen rüber.

Ich denke am Wochenende bespule ich die Rolle meiner Medium Feederrute neu. Hier kommt die 0,25er drauf.

Die Schnur kommt durchaus ordentlich verpackt daher, wenn auch nicht lichtgeschützt. Leider gibts auf den Verpackungen keinerlei Informationen außer dem Namen, der Lauflänge und dem Durchmesser.

Laut Händlerseite handelt es sich um eine UV resistent Schnur.

Ich bin sehr gespannt wie sie sich im Alltag schlägt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Februar 2021)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Einen Grauton konnte ich bei der Schnur nicht Erkennen.
> Die Schnur scheint eher komplett ohne Färbung zu sein. Ich hoffe das kommt auf den Bildern einigermaßen rüber.



Hast Du falsch verstanden - ich bezog mich ausschließlich auf die DT Super Touch. Die war früher dunkelgrün, hat jetzt nen deutlichen Graustich und ist vergleichsweise deutlich drahtiger als früher.

Drum gab ich den Tipp, die DT vor Ort im Laden genau in Augenschein zu nehmen und vor allem auf Weichheit zu überprüfen.

Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass gleich mehrere Leute ne miese Charge erwischt haben. Bin darum auf Dein Live-Überprüfungs-Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Februar 2021)

Hi,
gerüchteweise war die DT Supertouch identisch mit der Sufix Synergy. Sufix wurde mittlerweile ja von Shimano geschluckt und damit verschwand auch die "alte" Synergy. Leider...


----------



## Rallax (16. Mai 2022)

Moinsen,
auf der Suche nach einer Empfehlung für eine monofile Schnur bin über diesen Thread gestolpert.

Gibt es schon Infos zu den Erfahrungen mit der günstigen Schur, die Sir. Toby  bei Ebay gekauft hatte?
Ich bin sehr daran interessiert.

Vielen Dank & viele Grüße!


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Mai 2022)

Rallax 
wenn du einen Usernamen in einem Text mit einem @ voranstellst, bekommt der User das dann auch angezeigt das sich jemand für ihn interessiert. 

Also nicht Angler XYZ sondern @AnglerXYZ schreiben. 

Ich habe Sir.Toby im vorhergehenden Bericht mal geändert.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Ich habe jetzt die Tage auch mal nach günstigen Schnüren geschaut, leider liest man dort immer mal wieder das es zu Qualitätsmängeln kommt. Daher habe ich für mich selbst entschieden, dass ich nur Schnüre kaufe denen ich zu 100% vertraue. Dann sind die halt teurer, ist mir in dem Fall egal. 

Der Schaden, der entsteht wenn auf Grund von Mangel der Fisch abreißt ist deutlich höher, als etwas mehr Geld für gute Schnüre auszugeben. Das kann natürlich jeder so machen wie er für richtig hält.


----------



## jkc (16. Mai 2022)

Rallax schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> auf der Suche nach einer Empfehlung für eine monofile Schnur bin über diesen Thread gestolpert.
> 
> Gibt es schon Infos zu den Erfahrungen mit der günstigen Schur, die Sir. Toby  bei Ebay gekauft hatte?
> ...


Hi, ich habe die Schnur in 0,4mm nach wie vor auf inzwischen 4 Rollen und nutze sie zum Aalangeln, Köderfischangeln auf Hecht und Wurfangeln auf Karpfen bis ca. 120m und wenn soweit ausgelegt wird, dass meine standardmäßig verwendete 0,50er Mono von der Länge nicht mehr ausreicht (ab etwa 200m).
Ich kann nix schlechtes über die Schnur sagen und mag sie sehr, sehr gerne.
Größte Herausforderung war bisher ein Fisch von über 24kg, der über 2 Kiesbänke rüber musste und zeitweise hinter den Bänken so tief stand, dass die Schnur merklich über die Bänke schrubbte, hat sie bravourös gemeistert und ich konnte sie danach weiterhin nutzen.
Unter den von mir verwendeten Schnüren ist sie eine der softeren, was dem Wurfverhalten gut tut, allerdings bin ich den Umgang mit deutlich drahtigeren und Schnüren bis 0,6mm gewohnt und habe entsprechend große Spulen, kleinste Rolle wo ich die Schnur drauf hab ist ne 660er Okuma Longbow.

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Um welche Schnur handelt es sich genau?


----------



## jkc (16. Mai 2022)

Die in Beitrag 83 von Sir Toby erwähnte Schnur, nach der Rallax explizit gefragt hatte.

Grüße


----------



## Rallax (16. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke 
Ich halte es eigentlich genau so wie du.
Qualität hat ihren Preis.

Leider scheint dies nicht mehr für die Dream Tackle Super Touch oder die Sufix Synergy Carp zu zu treffen.
Ich hätte diese Schüre gerne einmal in alter Qualität getestet.

Ich bin im Moment dabei einen Nachfolger für die Stroft GTM zu suchen. Da ich fast nur kleine Rollen habe (Shimano 3000 o. 4000) habe ich oft mit ‚Tüdel‘ zu kämpfen. Ich habe vor ca. 1,5 Jahren wo ich wieder mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, nur auf die Spezifikationen geschaut. Aber nicht auf das, was sie zur Folge in Punkto Steifheit, Drall, etc haben.

Bis dato bin ich immer sehr gut mit den Empfehlungen und Ratschlägen hier aus dem Forum gefahren.

Ich hoffe dies klappt auch wieder in punkto Schnur.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Mai 2022)

Das hatten wir doch alles schon x-mal.
Aber Schnüre sind leider nun mal Verschleissmaterial, einfach so über die Zeit und bei Gebrauch in Sonne und Wetter eben besonders. 
Das ist Fakt.

Letztlich bei P/L zählen auch Datenfakten, erstmal Leistung (Halten,Knoten,Abrieb,Steifheit,usw.) und dann der Preis.
Es bringt rein gar nichts, eine teure Superduperschnur elend lange auf der Rolle zu haben und dort einfach über Jahrzehnte zu lassen.
Da ist eine einfachere Schnur mit etwas schlechteren Leistungswerten, aber viel günstiger und alle 1-2 Jahre fröhlich neu drauf gespult, frischer und tragfähiger und zuverlässiger! Das gilt für Monofil und auch PE/Dyneema.

Es ist erschreckend - eben beim eigenen genauen Nachmessen,
wie schnell die Tragkräfte in allen denkbaren Knoten abnehmen, nach nur ein paar Jahren.
Dagegen schützt der glanzvolle Markenname eben überhaupt nicht.
Merken tut man es nur beim gezielten kontrollierten und nachverfolgbaren Abriss.


----------



## Rallax (16. Mai 2022)

Ich bestelle mir mal ein paar Spulen in der Bucht und schaue mal, wie ich damit zurecht komme.


----------



## NR.9 (19. Mai 2022)

Also ich fische max. 2 Jahre eine Mono... nicht unbedingt weil sie dann verschlissen ist sondern eher weil ich immer irgendwas testen möchte oder atraktiv finde.
Habe schon jede Menge "billig" Schnüre durch... Zebco Trophy Spulen... Kogha Camou... NGT ....Damyl Tectan...
Nun habe ich mal Bock auf etwas das optisch "cool" aussieht in Verbindung mit Rute und Rolle.
Habe nun seit Anfang des Jahres auf 2 Ruten eine 40er Climax Cult Carp Deep Purple - hierzu mal mein Eindruck... wirk etwas steifer scheinbar aufgrund der Fluorocarbon Ummantelung - sehr Knotenfest... mittlere bis wenig Dehnung. Preis - 2€ für 100m
Auf 2 anderen Spulen habe ich mir 35er Marshal Origo Carp Line in Pink gemacht - diese Schnur lässt sich wunderbar werfen weil sie viel weicher und glatter wirkt. Mittlere bis höhere Dehnung. 14€ für 1000m.
Bisher mit beiden Schnüren zufrieden auf beide schon Fische gehabt.


----------



## Sir. Toby (8. Oktober 2022)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> So, die Schnur kam heute an.
> 
> Hier die versprochenen Bilder.
> 
> ...


Ich zitiere mich hier einfach mal selbst.

Der (Langzeit)-Test der Schnur ist durch 

Und das ganze mit einem überaus positive Ergebnis!

Die Schnur ist sehr geschmeidig zugleich relativ abriebfest. Diese Kombination gefällt mir sehr gut.
Am meisten habe ich die 0,40er am Fluss gequält und da hat die Schnur wirklich einiges mitgemacht und überzeugen können.
Auch nach über einem Jahr ist die Schnur noch sehr geschmeidig und weißt keinen spürbaren Drall auf!
Ebenfalls bemerkenswert ist, dass ich, in der ganzen Zeit, keine einzige Perücke hatte, dies kenne ich von diversen Schnüren auch durchaus anders.
Die Knotbarkeit ist ok, dies kenne ich von anderen Schnüren besser, dafür ist die Knotenfestigkeit und Tragkraft im allgemeinen sehr gut.
Ich habe damit etliche Drillinge von Mr Pike, und Owner in der Größe 6 und 8 bei Hängern aufgebogen.

Weniger gut hat ie die sehr hohe Dehnung der Schnur gefallen, diese ist wirklich sehr hoch.
Da ich aber an meinen Fluss meist eh auf relativ kurzer Distanz fische, fällt dies nicht so stark ins Gewicht.

Unterm Strich kann man diese Schnur wirklich empfehlen, wenn man mit der etwas höheren Dehnung zurecht kommt.

Zum damaligen Preis war die Schnur ein absoluter Preis-Leistungs-Tip!
Da sich der Preis mittlerweile aber fast verdoppelt hat, kann man nun getrost auch andere Schnüre in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## jkc (8. Oktober 2022)

Nice, ich habe gestern und letztes WE auch erst wieder mit der Schnur gefischt und nach dem Auslegen gestern musste der Kollege der die Rute am Ufer gehalten hat gleich fragen, was das für ne Schnur ist. Bin auch nach wie vor super zufrieden.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaub die hol ich mir auch mal. Zu Beginn der nächsten Saison hätte ich gerne frische Schnur. Nehme aber nur so ca die ersten 200m runter und knüpfe die neue Schnur an. Reicht locker und ist nicht so verschwenderisch.

In welcher Stärke fischt du die jetzt?


----------



## jkc (8. Oktober 2022)

Zum Werfen auf bis zu etwa 120m, Auslegen auf Distanzen über 150m und Hechtfischen die 40er.
Ansonsten meistens 50er, aber andere.

Doppelter Preis ist natürlich schade, bisl viel Werbung gemacht oder Inflationsausgleich?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Oktober 2022)

Welche andere denn?


----------



## jkc (8. Oktober 2022)

Bis vor kurzem 4x4 Caperlan von Decathlon, sehr abriebsfest, günstiger aber auch recht drahtig / steif.
Seit paar Sessions habe ich jetzt ebenfalls nen Cinakracher in Fluo Pink drauf und der Eindruck ist soweit bisher sehr zufriedenstellend.

Grüße


----------

